# AI report 5/27



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

Hat80 just landed a 44.5 inch, 30+ lb striper at AI. More details as they come in. This is Fish-on reporting.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Is he using his scooter on the beach?


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Come on Fred, you couldn't really have believed Hat when he called you, he was just busting your chops, and we had a good laugh. Look I was there so here is the "REAL" report. Hat and I got over there guess about 1:30 am Thursday. For the most part, it was shark on, and Hat even got a doubler or two. Skate were not out in numbers, maybe six between the two of us, but mostly shark, shark and more shark. Stayed in the same spot until I believe around 4:00 pm, when we decided to move to a different local, and Hat eyed a nice looking one, so unload, rebait and try for a few more hours before are scheduled departure time (approved by both our Misses).

Well, at 5:00pm, Hat finally got his lines in the water and as he sat down for a smoke break, well Fred, the unbelievable happened:










In the end it was 44 1/2" I think, and we figure between 35 and 40 pounds. So bottom line, after about 18 1/2 hours of fishing, six or seven skate, too many sharks to count, an X-rated bird encounter and one fish for the cooler (of which, since most of my fish are small, and Jeep size factor was too small for the fish that saved the trip, but we managed).

Hat should have some better pics, and will have more of the exacts probably tomorrow, since he just left my house and is finally on his way home.

Have Jeep will travel.  

By the way, no sand scooter, just the Jeep. She does get you right to the spot though, and no walking.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Dang shaggy, you put Hat on fish? Man I need to fish with you again.....

PS, J/K nice fish Hat. Love th "moon boots"


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Actually, the spot I was hoping for was "occupied", and since Hat had the "ocean view", was the one that figured it was a nice spot. I just drove, took mental notes, and files location in memory, for future reference.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey Dawg,*

I like those boots too. Great time Shaggy, we'll do it again soon!....Tightlines


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Congrats on the hawg Clyde. Now that was worth the wait.

Catman.


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

Awesome fish Clyde, Maybe now we can get Jason to shut-up about his 42incher 

Mike


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Should we be calling you..............*

Surf Striper King now? That is a great fish! Congratulations. 

ALL HAIL! Surf Striper king... How does that sound? NAW.........

How bout triple S?


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Now that is a nice fish. First keeper striper for you this year right?


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Congrats on the catch. Very nice fish.


----------



## sniper (Mar 30, 2004)

*Great Catch*

Wish I'd been there to see it, or try for my own.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Nice Fish*

Congrat's Clyde.



Check out this striper pic.


http://www.sportcastusa.org/castingboard/viewtopic.php?t=252


----------



## bunyan (Feb 23, 2004)

Does Nancy Sinatra know Hat has her gogo boots? Nice fish!


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Nice fish!!! Congrats @

Is that the new breakaway you're holding? Money well spent!!


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

looks like you caught that baby on your new combo also. how did the reel do during the fight?


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Nice fish Hat, now FLF can bow his head to you,like a god.lol


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

Magnificent Fish! Musta' been the boots that attracted it.

Blue Heron


----------



## littlefry (May 5, 2003)

What type of test line did you us? That is the biggest rock I have evern seen:jawdrop: Did you cast out far to get him?


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*hook non bro!*

now thats frickin amazin bro.....wouldnt i know it, after several times at AI and 3r's and iri....you do deserve more than i too gete what yyouuuuuuu ddddiiiiidddddddd.........wwttggg bbbrrrroooo


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Thanks for the congrats guys.*

He was a great fish and tasty too. Do to the fact that you guys have never seen a pair of Shrimpboots, I've put them up for sale on e-Bay and should make a mint.  

Now some answers:

The fish hit a 8/0 circlehook with a big hunk of fresh bunker on it, 60 lb shocker and 15 lb test line.

I could tell it was a Striper by the head shaking but your never sure until it's on the beach. The fish made five runs before I could turn him for the last time. In the end the fish was 44.5 inchs, 27 3/4 girth and 18 hours later he weighted 39.7 lbs. I'm sure the fish would have topped 40 lbs if we had a scale on the beach.

Yes thats the only Striper I've kept this year, I prefer Blues.

Surf Striper King? I think not.

Yes Nancy Sinatra knows I have her boots.

Yes thats the new Breakaway and the new SHV works great.

It should shut FLF's mouth and yes he better bow. 

I'm sure it wasn't the boots but the bunker that attracted it.

Again, thanks Shaggy for being a great host. We'll meet at location X again soon.....Tightlines


----------



## cchae (Mar 10, 2004)

great fish hat80.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Nice! So was that Breakaway wrapped by Hatteras Jack? And do you like the drag on the SHV?


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey Flea,*

The Breakaway I bought from Adam is a 2001 1509 2pc/1pc blank wrapped by Joe Mullet. The drag on the SHV is great, it is a very nice reel! Also, IMO it would be a waste of $$$ to mag the SHV reels. If you can use a conventional, these reels cast great right out of the box. ....Tightlines


----------



## Brackish Boy (May 3, 2001)

Hat, you the MAN. Cassandra told me to tell you that she likes big ones, and clearly Hat has a big one! We just got back from Islamorada, where we caught dozens of big snappers and about a dozen sharks. My biggest was an 80 pound blacktip. The tarpon just weren't cooperating, though. Lots of dolphin being caught on the charters. Yesterday we fished the shenandoah river, but no smallmouths to be found, just big feisty bluegills. We are anxious to get back to a pier, so please keep us posted. We are especially interested in the Tank.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey Steve,*

Tell Cassandra I said bless her little heart.  Sounds like you guys had a great time in Islamorada. Get some pics up for all to see.

Look forward to hooking up with you guys again soon. From the reports not much has been going on at the Tank. When we came back across the 50 bridge last Thur. I didn't see one rod out on the pier.....Tightlines


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Nope*



Axon said:


> *Awesome fish Clyde, Maybe now we can get Jason to shut-up about his 42incher
> 
> Mike *


Just want to welcome my good bud to the 40 inch club for this year!!!! Who else is with us??  LOL Nice fish Clyde!


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

*Congrats to HAT80!*

Greetings Hat80!

That's one beautiful fish (and I love that color coordinated beach outfit, too!)

Can't beat fresh bunker for bait when outside of Joisey (where the surf clam is king!) Nice healthy looking fish... one great catch!

Congrats again!

(Shaggy should consider becoming a "beach guide"!


----------



## GreaseTea (Jul 16, 2003)

*Congrats*

What a monster striper...great job! By the way, the Dallas Cowboy cheerleaders reported that a pair of boots were missing from their locker room. Again, great catch!!


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hello GreaseTea,*

You just don't know how correct you are. Ask anyone that ever had a snort from my flask. I wouldn't be caught dead in the Redskins cheerleaders locker room. That is, unless I was there to plant a bomb.  *Go Dallas!* ....Tightlines


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: Hello GreaseTea,*



Hat80 said:


> *You just don't know how correct you are. Ask anyone that ever had a snort from my flask. I wouldn't be caught dead in the Redskins cheerleaders locker room. That is, unless I was there to plant a bomb.  Go Dallas! ....Tightlines *


I knew there was a reason I liked ya Clyde!


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey Dawg,*

One of the only times I ever got skunked was when I was useing a burgandy and gold spoon. Changed over to a blue and silver one and started catching fish. Thats all I have to say about that, you got the picture. LOL....Tightlines


----------

